# H.Livium Handling pix



## SouthernStyle (Dec 27, 2006)

*SO before I get into this too much, Let me be the FIRST to say that the gloves in these pix are constructed of about 45% Kevlar (Stick proof in the Law enforcement world) And they DONT stop Tarantula Fangs that well!! My Left thumb was the target But She didnt get much more than a dry bite...(Thank god!) Enjoy the pix!*


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats.:clap:  Now you graduate to no gloves.


----------



## cryosi (Dec 27, 2006)

Great looking H.Livi there


----------



## Bothrops (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice tarantula!! You are so brave, LOL! :worship:


----------



## raywells (Dec 27, 2006)

got more nerve than me.cool looking T dude


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 27, 2006)

Bothrops said:


> Nice tarantula!! You are so brave, LOL! :worship:




I would'nt say brave


----------



## ErikH (Dec 27, 2006)

Lucky for you it didn't decide to run up the glove and try for an unprotected body part!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 27, 2006)

Cool livi. 

I don't want to turn this into a wave of bashing, but if you need to wear gloves to handle the T, you shouldn't be handling it. Gloves MAY protect your hand but they also desensitize the pressure receptors in your finger pads. What may seem like gentle restraint to you with the gloves on could be enough pressure to kill the T. This can occur even with thin gloves on. That and lividums rarely ever bite once and could injure a fang on the gloves, or skip them in general and start attacking your forearm. 


I'll get off the soapbox now.I just don't want to see you or the T get hurt.  

Nice pics again by the way .


----------



## Bothrops (Dec 27, 2006)

Baboon said:


> I would'nt say brave


Why? 

I wouldn't handle an aggressive tarantula although i was using gloves. I think it's brave.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 27, 2006)

Bothrops said:


> Why?
> 
> I wouldn't handle an aggressive tarantula although i was using gloves. I think it's brave.


Lets not have a discussion going here. Its SouthernStyle's picture thread. We've given our 0.02 so lets not hijack his thread.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 27, 2006)

Bothrops said:


> Why?
> 
> I wouldn't handle an aggressive tarantula although i was using gloves. I think it's brave.




Haha ... only with that kind of response, im not even going to reply argument. Then continu handling *AGRESSIVE* (lol) species with glove and take picture to be ... brave.


----------



## Bothrops (Dec 27, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Haha ... only with that kind of response, im not even going to reply argument. Then continu handling *AGRESSIVE* (lol) species with glove and take picture to be ... brave.


I'd love to have a better english to understand what are you trying to say.

I definately wouldn't handle an aggressive tarantula, or one with strong venom. To be sincere, I don't want to annoy my spiders, so I don't touch them.

I have seen that YOU handle them, even if they are dangerous (Poecilotheria, Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma) and you do it with your bare hands.

I really don't understand your point, but I see 'braver?' to handle an aggressive tarantula, or one with strong venom with GLOVES, than do it with bare hands, then you won't be 'brave'...

Hope you understood me.
Sorry for my bad english.

Greetings,
Bothrops

P.S: By the way.. what's funny in saying 'agressive'? (...)


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 27, 2006)

Bothrops said:


> I'd love to have a better english to understand what are you trying to say.


You did'nt miss much ...



> I definately wouldn't handle an aggressive tarantula, or one with strong venom. To be sincere, I don't want to annoy my spiders, so I don't touch them.


Good decision probably, this said i've nothing agianst the HANDLING itself, i'll explain my point on your other quote



> I have seen that YOU handle them, even if they are dangerous (Poecilotheria, Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma) and you do it with your bare hands.


Yes I did and I still do it, but ... The problem is'nt handling, the problem come when you take picture and try to look brave with them. The problem come when the person clearly have no big experience with these sp., because as I can see you are stand up with a H. Lividum on you, probably the species the most predictable to bold and fall. Plus, looking at his Invert list, he has no big experience in nervous species, and im sorry but I dont think any serious keeper is using common names. This guy does'nt know what he's doing and he's proud to show us that. As I said, I am still handling and still taking picture for any futur article or watever about it, but I certainly does'nt show them on forum anymore, why ? 

- To dont be seen like one of these guy who want to look cool, as he say on his "My mood option".
- To dont give the idea to people without experience to do it.

I removed (if i did'nt forget any) every handling picture of myself, and I still receive PM asking me how I handle these sp.



> My Inverts & Other Pets:
> It's a Long List and it keeps Growing! And I'm STILL not sure why! :
> SO LETS start the List!
> 
> ...


Does'nt look like someone who really have a lot of experience in Ts, and know what he's doing when handling such sp., especially when they think that glove will protect them...



> I really don't understand your point, but I see 'braver?' to handle an aggressive tarantula, or one with strong venom with GLOVES, than do it with bare hands, then you won't be 'brave'...


Its not a brave act at all, I get crazy everytime I read that. Hey, im probably the last brave guy on earth, and if yo uknew me more personally, you would know that I got a ... gigantesque hate for the people who want to look brave-cool, in other word, people that try to look like what they are'nt. This said, im not brave at all, not cool at all, and I handle., and depending for what reason you handle (look brave or because you  have to much interess in the species you are keeping and want to learn more about 'em, by interacting and dealing with them) its probably a mix of stupidity and curiousity, but im sorry I dont think its a question of curiousity with this guy.





> P.S: By the way.. what's funny in saying 'agressive'? (...)


Because that only prove that he want to look brave, by calling it AGRESSIVE. No tarantula are agressive, they can be nervous, even very nervous, they can be defensive, even very defensive, but they're not agressive.


----------



## Bothrops (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok Baboon, I understood your point of view, and I share a lot with you.

-I agree, that guy doesn't seem to be an experienced keeper (I hadn't read his other posts).
-I agree, a serious keeper will use scientific names (I'm from Argentina, and I HATE common names. I always use latin names for all -reptiles, amphibians, arachnids, etc.-)

I don't share that tarantulas are 'defensive'. I think that some could be 'defensive', but others (like Pterinochilus spp.) are aggressive (at least for me).
I think different, but I really understand what are you meaning, and I definately respect your opinion.

I see very good that you removed the handling pics. I agree it's not a good example for the non-experienced keepers.

Greetings, and happy new year!  
Bothrops


----------



## FOOTBALL FAN (Dec 27, 2006)

not wanting to be a dick but whats the point in picking up a tarantula like that? they get no enjoyment from it and theres a high chance youll get bitten or even worse drop the tarantula


----------



## SouthernStyle (Dec 28, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Does'nt look like someone who really have a lot of experience in Ts, and know what he's doing when handling such sp., especially when they think that glove will protect them...


ACTUCALLY, I've Kept T's For years...Theres nothing that says I dont have a lot of expierence with these, nor Does it qualify in that fact...Ya know what they say about assumptions....The Gloves were added protection, Not ment to be clowned upon...Your Oppinion I'll hear and Listen to, But as far as your thoughts... I'd Keep them to yourself


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2006)

Experience does'nt = number of year, fortunatly.

If you did'nt want opinion of people, dont post it on public forums



SouthernStyle said:


> *Anyone care to lend a bit of info on the P. murinus's? Been having an issue with how to set up a cage for 'em....*



That does'nt sound like someone with many year of experience in his backpack


----------



## FOOTBALL FAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Baboon said:


> If you did'nt want opinion of people, dont post it on public forums


I agree posting on a forum is always gonna get responses overwise why would you post? some good, some bad accept it


----------



## phil (Dec 28, 2006)

...................        .................


----------



## FryLock (Dec 28, 2006)

Are you trying to say what i think you are Phil :?..


----------



## Brian S (Dec 28, 2006)

Lolololol


----------



## Tescos (Dec 28, 2006)

lol lol lol  Phil & Bill the best laugh I have had all Xmas    (now you see how my Xmas went!)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 28, 2006)

Children, quit making assumptions about other people that you know nothing about.   Just because there's ink on the page, doesn't mean they know how to write, and just because you picked up the paper, that doesn't mean you know how to read. All of these are opinions and that's all. We don't have to make personal attacks on ones abilities though.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 28, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 28, 2006)

That's better, Play nice....


----------



## syndicate (Dec 28, 2006)

im gonna say its your spider and you can do whatever u pls with it but i think its a little unresponsible to be puttin your self in the situation to be gettin bit like this.your not only endanging the spider itself but some of these asian species have quite potent venom that could make you very sick.also it looks bad for the hobby when people are gettin bit and in some areas this could easily cause a ban on invert pets if the case was serious enough


----------



## common spider (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats not a good T to handle.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Dec 29, 2006)

Baboon said:


> Experience does'nt = number of year, fortunatly.
> 
> If you did'nt want opinion of people, dont post it on public forums
> 
> ...



Not with that species of T....There's plenty of time to learn about them before one is bought


----------

